
On the Timing of Time Zone Changes (2016) - lifthrasiir
https://codeofmatt.com/2016/04/23/on-the-timing-of-time-zone-changes/
======
raimue
I was missing references to the time zone chaos in Egypt, so I looked it up.
Apparently that started shortly after the article, but the same author also
wrote about that.

[https://codeofmatt.com/2016/07/01/time-zone-chaos-
inevitable...](https://codeofmatt.com/2016/07/01/time-zone-chaos-inevitable-
in-egypt/)

------
solotronics
time zones are really stupid as a modern society why not use one single time
measurement

it would complicate coordinating something between Earth and Mars if both
parties are keeping their own seperate time

~~~
lainga
That would only marginally help, I think. Shifting the numbers used for hours
of the day around won't make people go to bed at 2200 UTC in Australia or Los
Angeles. Now instead of asking "If it's 1300 PST here, what time is it on
Mars?", you're asking, "If it's mid-morning here at 1300 UTC, are people
eating dinner or fast asleep on Mars?"

~~~
function_seven
Exactly. No matter what, the Earth is round and the sun rises and sets at
different times for different locations. We coordinate our schedules with this
wherever we are. Moving to a single time everywhere just exchanges one set of
annoyances for another. It doesn't fix anything.

I do get the aversion to "odd" zones like :30 or :45 offsets, though.

